# Greg's Turning Tools . . .



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

I have bought (traded for one bought another) these two tools from Greg (woodtickgreg) and I love them. Here's a picture of them. The hollowing tool was used to hollow out this sweetgum form and so if I can hollow something like this anyone can using these tools. 

Greg got a kick the last time when he sent me the straight tool because I used it right away, no handle. Well I thought I would give him a laugh again so I hollowed a sweetgum block with the new tool before I have a handle made for it. I did use a makeshift handle this time - a 2 x 2 flute blank that I drilled a hole into the end. Here's the hollowing tool:

[attachment=4511]

[attachment=4512]


And here's the straight tool shown with the handle I made for it. The handle is Asian Silkwood and the end cap and retaining cap are curly spalted koa. 

[attachment=4513]

[attachment=4514]


Greg's craftsmanship is superb, his prices are excellent, and the fit and finish are top notch. I don't know if he making any more but if you can wrangle his arm to make you one you won't regret it IMO. 

Greg thanks for making these wonderful tools for me. I will do my best with them.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 20, 2012)

Wish I had the money to talk him into building me a swan neck like that. That thing is awesome!

You killed that HF, Kevin! I love it. Great job.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2012)

Kevin, you kill me the way you use the tools with out a handle:rofl2: Your like a kid at christmas that can't wait to open the presents. The hollow form looks excellent! You turned that quickly I am so happy that you like the tools I made for you:yes: I make them with pride just like I was making them for myself. How was the control with the hollower? It will probably be better with a handle, LOL I really like the long handle you put on the finisher, I like the control I get with long handles. Be sure to share with us what you do for a handle on the hollower. Thanks Kevin for sharing what you have done with the tools and your opinion of them, That's very rewarding for me, and it shows what can be done with shop built tools


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nic looking tools. Makes me think of buying one and I do not have a lathe. Kevin you are too modest-very nice work!!


----------



## gridlockd (Apr 22, 2012)

now my interest is piqued. I don't have a hollowing tool, and have been wanting one for a while. Greg, If you are making these, what kind of price we talking about? or do i need to start a new thread to ask this? 
beautiful hollowform by the way, Kevin!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2012)

gridlockd said:


> now my interest is piqued. I don't have a hollowing tool, and have been wanting one for a while. Greg, If you are making these, what kind of price we talking about? or do i need to start a new thread to ask this?
> beautiful hollowform by the way, Kevin!


I posted them originally in the classified section, The hollowing tools were a one time thing as the 1/2" stainless steel plate that I make them out of is costly and has to be cnc plasma cut to get the rough shape of the tool. I might have an extra that I will be making and I will post it when it is done in the original post. Subscribe to that post and when it is done you will have a shot at it, the cost is also discussed in the thread. These are very time consuming to make as I won't sacrifice quality for speed.


----------

